# 3am Brekkwich



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

Why toss and turn when you can get out of bed, drill a beer, and cook up a nice breakfast sanny. I've been thinking of Canadian and maple bacon on a homemade roll with a couple of hard fried eggs and some cheddar . First thing to do is get the bacon going







Once that's underway I like assembling the cast of characters






Bacon done






Split roll, mayo. half the bacon





Now we're rollin'! While frying a couple of eggs in the bacon grease micro-zap the CB and cheese, then build.






I feel like I'm being watched





Victory is mine!






A couple of beers, some ibuprofen, and a breakfast sanny. It's a great life, back to bed for awhile, thanks for looking. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice sandwich. And good looking dog. Yesterday I was up at 2am. Today 3:30. Thinking about a breakfast too. Perhaps some fish and chips.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 27, 2020)

That smammich looks good!   Fish n chips sounds good also!  I’m always hungry no matter what time it is!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 27, 2020)

73saint said:


> That smammich looks good!   Fish n chips sounds good also!  I’m always hungry no matter what time it is!



Funny, I have the same problem!


----------



## xray (Feb 27, 2020)

Awesome looking breakfast sandwich Ray!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 27, 2020)

Damn Ray that looks great! A breakfast sandwich and a few beers at 3am...hard to beat that my man!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 27, 2020)

looks like a tasty sammich there Ray. hope your helper got taste.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2020)

Man oh man a great sammie. Did you share?
Again and it wasn't take out. I guess most of those places are closed that time the morn.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 27, 2020)

Good looking sandwich Ray! By the looks from your helper I think you were supposed to make two! Lol

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 27, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> A couple of beers, some ibuprofen, and a breakfast sammy.


Good to be the king . 
25 degrees this morning . Happy to be lookin out the windoe drinkin coffee . 
Bob's got some bed head at 3 am .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice sandwich. I have 3 Quality Control Inspectors to deal with. They will sit and Stare until I get passed the halfway eaten mark. Then the 3 boys will lay there heads on my legs to remind me they are there. I've not finished an entire plate of Anything in 2 years!...JJ


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 27, 2020)

That is the breakfast of champions!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 27, 2020)

Yes sir, that does look like victory! Nicely done.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Nice sandwich. And good looking dog. Yesterday I was up at 2am. Today 3:30. Thinking about a breakfast too. Perhaps some fish and chips.



Bob plays the "looks" card for all it's worth Steve, and it's worth a lot! I love fish and chips, don't know I'd be ready for tartar sauce that early, tho my wife would. Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

73saint said:


> That smammich looks good!   Fish n chips sounds good also!  I’m always hungry no matter what time it is!



Hard to have a itch and not scratch it! Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

xray said:


> Awesome looking breakfast sandwich Ray!!



It tasted as good as it looked!  Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn Ray that looks great! A breakfast sandwich and a few beers at 3am...hard to beat that my man!



I try not to pop the top on a Rock till at least noon John, of course the day doesn't begin till the sun rises.  Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks like a tasty sammich there Ray. hope your helper got taste.



No worry there Jim, Bob always gets the last bite.  Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man oh man a great sammie. Did you share? Again and it wasn't take out. I guess most of those places are closed that time the morn.
> Warren



I can't remember the last time I pulled into a Snack it the Crack or McDogfoods Warren, gotta be at least 25 years, I'd rather starve.  Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Good to be the king . 25 degrees this morning . Happy to be lookin out the windoe drinkin coffee . Bob's got some bed head at 3 am .



Yeah Rich, someone's been reminding that Bob's getting to look a bit scruffy and I need to trim his feet and give him a little show cut. Maybe today after the park, tho the first thing he does when we get home is jump in the pool.  Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nice sandwich. I have 3 Quality Control Inspectors to deal with. They will sit and Stare until I get passed the halfway eaten mark. Then the 3 boys will lay there heads on my legs to remind me they are there. I've not finished an entire plate of Anything in 2 years!...JJ



Yeah, Bob is where the food is Chef Jimmy, if I'm at the cutting board with a blade in my hand he's always right there. My last dog, a chocolate lab named Boo, used to sit there and drool all over the floor, Bob has better manners.  Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## 73saint (Feb 27, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I can't remember the last time I pulled into a Snack it the Crack or McDogfoods Warren, gotta be at least 25 years, I'd rather starve.  Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


Ok, I gotta admit, I love a good Big Mac and fries sometimes.  Wish I could say I haven't been in 25 years!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> That is the breakfast of champions!



It wasn't French toast and bacon or Eggs Benedict, but it worked out just fine!  Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

73saint said:


> Ok, I gotta admit, I love a good Big Mac and fries sometimes.  Wish I could say I haven't been in 25 years



I never knew there was such a thing as a *good* Big Mac, tho I vaguely remember the fries not being horrible. There's just something about those fast food places, it's not how a burger is supposed to taste. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2020)

Now that is a breakfast!
Just beautiful!
Al


----------



## gary s (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks Tasty to me,

Gary


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 27, 2020)

Now that's my kinda breakfast sammie Ray!! Great job.



HalfSmoked said:


> Again and it wasn't take out. I guess most of those places are closed that time the morn.



Hey...if Ray made me one of those I'd happily take it out. Maybe if I asked Joe real nice he'd share some of his "homemade" salsa with me so I could really do that sammie justice    

Not too sure about Joe's salsa,
Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks for the like sawhorseray it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Now that is a breakfast! Just beautiful! Al



Thank you Al, I'm figuring it'll hold me over till it's time for a sous vide ribeye dinner, and thanks for the LIke, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Now that's my kinda breakfast sammie Ray!! Great job. Hey...if Ray made me one of those I'd happily take it out. Maybe if I asked Joe real nice he'd share some of his "homemade" salsa with me so I could really do that sammie justice    Not too sure about Joe's salsa, Robert



I'd be more than happy to whip one up for you Robert, tho salsa goes straight on the eggs when sunny-side-up, maybe even in a tortilla, but not on a sammy. Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

negolien
 & 

 fivetricks
 , thank you both for the Likes, I truly do appreciate them! RAY


----------



## clifish (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks great Ray!  But I have to reorganize your steps...step 1 - crack open beer then repeat that for steps 3 and 5.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

clifish said:


> Looks great Ray!  But I have to reorganize your steps...step 1 - crack open beer then repeat that for steps 3 and 5.



No can do, too early for too many. A couple of beers, brekky, and back to bed for a few hours. Maybe a couple more beers in the afternoon, then it's time for the cocktail hour before dinner. It's tough, and nobody said it'd be easy, but if it's going to get done I'm the man for the job. Thanks for the Like, mucho appreciendo. See, if you add a "e" or "o" to any English word it pretty much turns it into Spanish! That'll be our lesson for the day. RAY


----------



## tander28 (Feb 27, 2020)

Great looking sandwich, but I'm more jealous of the late night snack, few beers, back to bed idea!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Great looking sandwich, but I'm more jealous of the late night snack, few beers, back to bed idea!



Well it's not exactly the kind of thing I'd be doing were I still a working man. I retired 13 years back at the age of 55 and it didn't take me a day to adjust, I was a natural! RAY


----------



## tander28 (Feb 27, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Well it's not exactly the kind of thing I'd be doing were I still a working man. I retired 13 years back at the age of 55 and it didn't take me a day to adjust, I was a natural! RAY


Now this is something to aspire to!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

Hey, it's not like there isn't always something to do. There's all the stuff a wife can come up with, and putting off anything that resembles yardwork. There's sports and DVD's to watch, books to read, and Bob's tummy to rub! Soon it'll be spring and time for fishing and camping. Not working makes everything better. Oh, look at the time, cocktails! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 27, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I retired 13 years back at the age of 55


I stayed another 2 1/2 years , and had them pay me twice . LOL . 



sawhorseray said:


> I was a natural!


Yup . Smooooooth transition . 
Forgot to say above , Nice sammy .


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 28, 2020)

Great lookin' sammich there Ray!

BIG LIKE!

And yes Bob needs a trim....

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 28, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Great lookin' sammich there Ray! BIG LIKE! And yes Bob needs a trim....John



Thanks for the Like John, much appreciated. Bob is slated for a bath and a do as early as tomorrow. Got the oil changed in my boat and new batteries installed, might load my Lance on the truck today, we're getting itchy to fish. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 28, 2020)

Have you thought about Alamo?

Or you planning to go somewhere else?


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 28, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Have you thought about Alamo? Or you planning to go somewhere else?



Does Alamo have trout and allow my kind of boat / engine? I just want to get away for a few days and fish with Jan and Bob, we like to troll for trout and aren't real big on jigging or casting for bass all day. The mobile marine repair came today and now everything fires up and is ready to rock. I'm ready to load on my Lance and have thoughts of heading to CA to fish and see old friends. Sounds like you've been pretty darned busy lately, hope your projects are coming along nicely. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 29, 2020)

No trout but lots of big fat crappie that you can troll up (average size is 2lbs) We just caught 50+ fish in 3 days 2 weeks ago.

Small jigs with 2"worm and tipped with a minnow (roadrunner/beetle spin). Campground has full hookups (had to get on short notice) and spots with water and electric - easier to find.

I have a ton of the jigs and could drop off some for you if you decide to go.

It is a 3hr drive west of here.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 29, 2020)

Thanks John! I remember frying up some crappie that I caught about forty years ago, was bony but good white fish. Do you eat them? I'll wait till later next week to decide what we want to do. I've got a beautiful pork belly curing in the fridge that's slated to go on the smoke Monday so I might not be done with processing that until some time Wednesday. I went thru all the pork bellys at our local Costco and found one that goes 13.2 pounds, could be the best maple bacon I've ever made. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 29, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> ! I remember frying up some crappie that I caught about forty years ago, was bony but good white fish.


You're not confusing crappie with carp or you ? Just checkin .


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 29, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> You're not confusing crappie with carp or you ? Just checkin .



No way Rich! I remember crappie being kind of like bass, a little flatter body, but they fight and are fun to catch, I ate the ones I caught a long time back. Carp eat crap, no good on a dinner plate I'd think. Don't guys fish for carp in a irrigation ditch or canal full of pesticide? RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 29, 2020)

Like I said , just checkin . 


sawhorseray said:


> . Don't guys fish for carp in a irrigation ditch or canal full of pesticide? RAY


LOL ,,, This old boy I worked with had fished before work . Had 4 or 5 big carp in a cooler . 
We got rained out , so sitting in the tavern by 9:30 . About 1:30 he was feelin good , raining so hard the sewers were backing up and flooding the street . 
This guy gets a carp out of the cooler , hooks it on a pole , and throws it out in the street . 
Starts yelling " I got one ,,, I got one " LOL . should have seen the looks from people driving by ,,, 
Ahhh the memories .


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 29, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Like I said , just checkin .
> 
> LOL ,,, This old boy I worked with had fished before work . Had 4 or 5 big carp in a cooler .
> We got rained out , so sitting in the tavern by 9:30 . About 1:30 he was feelin good , raining so hard the sewers were backing up and flooding the street . This guy gets a carp out of the cooler , hooks it on a pole , and throws it out in the street . Starts yelling " I got one ,,, I got one " LOL . should have seen the looks from people driving by ,,, Ahhh the memories .




What a great story Rich, love it! I used to love rain-outs but for the fact when I didn't work I didn't get paid. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 29, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I didn't work I didn't get paid. RAY


That's why after a couple days in a row , you get wet , heat  stroke or frost bite .


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 1, 2020)

Ray, I always fillet them. So no bones to mess with.

And these are so big they produce some vice big fillets, not like the ones back east that are more the size of a bluegill and very small fillets.

Anyway let me know.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 1, 2020)

That sounds nice John, we want to go, probably after this coming week. I'm holding off on smoking my bacon till Tuesday, the bigger belly will require a extra day to cure. I also have to get my fishing rods in order, everything is still quite a mess but the boat not living in the garage now is a start. If you come by when the bacon is done we can make a little trade! RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 2, 2020)

Sounds like a plan Ray!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 2, 2020)

There should be some sausage made by then also John, chicken Italian. Sue will love it, all women like chicken sausage I've found. Me, I like my sausage coming from dead pig meat. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> all women like chicken sausage


And kids ,, I think it's a texture thing .


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 2, 2020)

Maybe that's it Rich, who knows. While I don't dislike it, there's just something about using chicken in sausage that tastes kind of strange to me. I've been making this sausage for quite a number of years now and it always gets rave reviews, it's a favorite of my wife. RAY


----------

